# 2nd IUI - lots of questions!!



## JSue (Apr 26, 2011)

hello ladies


hope somebody out there can answer some questions i have    Had 2nd unstimulated iui last wed, and really not feeling confident at all.  I'm convinced i ovulated on tues last wk had all the symptoms, and then on the wed they had started to go a bit, had iui at 11am.  Last month I had neg opk in the morn an pos in the aft (sun) rang clinic early next day and they told me to come in that aft for basting, out of curousity i did another test mon morn and it was neg.  I didnt tell clinic as i thought they might cancel and just so desperately wanted everything to start.  Got a BFN first iui and i started worrying about lh surge not being very long so rang clinic and told them, first nurse spoke to said she couldnt understand why that would happen and suggested i ring the helpline number in the opk pack for advice!  Wasn't impressed so rang back later and spoke to another nurse who suggested I go into clinic for blood test every morning prior to ovulation next month, which i felt much happier about.  So me an DP made the 2hr round trip every morn for a blood test before work for 6 days, then last mon they rang me in aft an said it had started to surge but wasnt quite there yet, next days was a pos lh surge so went on wed as i said before (sorry hope this all makes sense!!)  but i really feel that i ovulated on the tues and the pos lh surge would of been mon aft, I just don't know.  Any advice?

Also I'm going to be 39 soon, my amh level was 7.2 and am really worried that ive missed the boat so to speak and left trying for a baby too late    Is there any chance f me getting a BFP on natural iui with a low amh?  I've read soooo much about low amh levels and quality of eggs plus amount left really not being very positive.  we spoke to a doctor at clinic last wk and she has said to start fertility drugs for next iui if not pregnant this time.  Will fertility drugs increase our chances a lot? Do they help with quality of eggs?

Sorry to ramble on but I've got so many questions and worries, I'm trying to stay positive in this 2ww but not doing very well at it!  We have to pay privately for this treatment and we will have to stop after 4th attempt because of finances so want everything to be perfect each time.  (as we all do!) just sometimes feel the clinic being a bit hit and miss.

Anyway good luck to everybody and thanks for taking the time to read my rant!! xx


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Sue & welcome to FF 

I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions soon, i've not had IUI so couldn't offer any advice (useful advice anyways!)

You might want to post in the main IUI thread as most of the girls ask questions and chat in there so may not check the main area where you have posted. Link to the thread here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261591.0



Becca


----------



## JSue (Apr 26, 2011)

ok thanks for that    have moved my message  xxx


----------

